# Sweet Jesus/ Sweet God



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, there is the exclamation *Sweet Jesus!* in English and Édes Istenem! (lit.: my sweet God) in Hungarian. Do you know other languages using the exclamation made up of sweet + Jesus, God, Mary etc. Thank you for your help & have a productive day. Enco form Prague, Czechia.


----------



## jazyk

I can't say I've heard or read it in Portuguese.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I have the feeling that might be an English & Hungarian rarity only.


----------



## apmoy70

We don't use it in Greek, we say *«Θεέ μου!»* [θeˈe mu] --> _my God!_ (Θεέ is the vocative of Θεός = God), *«Χριστέ μου!»* [xriˈste mu] --> _my Christ!_ (Χριστέ is the vocative of Χριστός = Christ); the closest one Ι can think of is the use of diminutives for both names which shows intimacy: *«Θεούλη μου!»* [θeˈu.li nu] --> _my little God! (my dear God, my sweet God)_, or *«Χριστούλη μου!»* [xriˈstu.li mu] --> _my little Christ! (my dear Christ, my sweet Christ)_


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting, you Greek use diminutives. Fascinating.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Encolpius said:


> you Greek use diminutives


we Italian use diminutive too, talking about Mother Mary:
_Oh Madonnina mia_ (My little Madonna!)
We don't have any "sweetie" in exclamations with Jesus, God or Christ.
As in Greek we have:
_Mio Dio/ Gesù mio/Cristo mio _(less common)_._
All of above are neutral but most of  (any other) exclamation involving Jesus, God, Mary or all the Saints tend to the blasphemy.

PS There's a short prayer:
_Dolce Cuor del mio Gesù, fa ch’io t’ami sempre più_ (my Jesus' sweet heart, let me love you <Jesus> more and more).
Finally I found something sweet


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, we have the quite quaint expression 
"*doux Jésus*" (literally_ "sweet Jesus"_) 
(and "*bonne mère*" in Marseilles (_"good mother"_)
and "*bonté divine*" (_"divine goodness"_))
(then, we also have "*mon Dieu*" (_"my God"_), and "*Jésus, Marie, Joseph*", but that's a bit off topic)


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan, not with _sweet_. If anything, with _bon _('good').

But _Jesús _in exclamation here is rather a sign of surprise or said to someone who just sneezed.

The ones used much more in combination in Catalan are _Déu _('God') or _Senyor _('Lord') and his Mother _Mare de Déu_ (='Virgin (Mary)').


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Slight deviation.

George Harrison's 'My Sweet Lord' invokes Krishna, not Jesus.


----------



## Encolpius

Nice, *Hungarian, English, French.* Let's wait and get surprised.


----------



## Circunflejo

In Spanish, it's not used as an exclamation but it's used as part of a prayer. The same it's true for my loved Jesus.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

Sweet Jesus = *Iesu annwyl/tirion/cu

'annwyl' *= dear
*'tirion' *= gentle, mild, tender
*'cu' *= dear, beloved 

Usually, the expressions will be used as 'ordinary' adjectives - not as exclamations or expletives. Traditionally, the Welsh have been a very religious (Protestant Non-comformist) people, so any oaths/swear words have usually invoked the Deity (or his Son). These would be considered very strong/offensive as the God figure played such a large part of peoples' lives. (Sexual swear words would often derive from more 'Anglo Saxon' terms.)


----------



## apmoy70

Circunflejo said:


> In Spanish, it's not used as an exclamation but it's used as part of a prayer. The same it's true for my loved Jesus.


In Greek too, it's part of a hymn from the Supplicatory Canon to Jesus Christ (Ἰησοῦ γλυκύτατε -O most sweet Jesus) but we don't use it as an exclamation


----------



## marco_2

In Polish *Słodki Jezu! *(Sweet Jesus!) is used, rather rarely nowadays.


----------



## abodymadeoftrash

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*, we have the quite quaint expression
> "*doux Jésus*" "*Jésus, Marie, Joseph*", but that's a bit off topic)



Sarcastically or just to be funny/over-dramatic, I sometimes say "_doux Jésus Marie Joseph_".


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, I am really surprised, Marco2.


----------



## ThomasK

I must have read "zoete Jezus" in older texts, I thought, but it might have been "*the sweet name of Jesus"*, Jesus' nameday, to be celebrated on January 3, often celebrated by Jesuits, so it seems... But as far as I can see it seems uncommon in Dutch. We do refer to _*Onze Lieve Heer*_*,* our beloved [+:- sweet] Lord, literally, but that has again become outdated, I am afraid...


----------



## Penyafort

DearPrudence said:


> (then, we also have "*mon Dieu*" (_"my God"_), and "*Jésus, Marie, Joseph*", but that's a bit off topic)



That last one made me recall my grandmother, as she would always use it when something shocked her:  _*Jesús Maria Josep!! *_[Central Catalan: /ʒəzuzməɾiəʒu'zεp/], often in a very fast way, as if it was just one word.

Funnily, I don't know if it's used rurally in (northern) Spanish too, but I've heard it used by some ceceo-using Andalusians in spoken southern Spanish, transforming Jesús in /o'θu/: _¡Ozú María Jozé!_


----------



## jazyk

Penyafort said:


> That last one made me recall my grandmother, as she would always use it when something shocked her: _*Jesús Maria Josep!! *_


Jesus Maria José is also heard in Brazil.


----------



## Encolpius

Well, it is off-topic, of course, but interesting comments, indeed. In Hungarian we say: Jérus, Mária, *Szent *József! (lit.: Jesus, Mary, *Saint *Joseph)


----------



## marco_2

Encolpius said:


> Well, it is off-topic, of course, but interesting comments, indeed. In Hungarian we say: Jérus, Mária, *Szent *József! (lit.: Jesus, Mary, *Saint *Joseph)


In Poland some people also used to say: *Jezus, Maria, Józefie Święty!*


----------



## apmoy70

^^No Joseph in Greek, we say *«Χριστός και Παναγιά!»* [xriˈstɔs ce pa.naˈʝa] --> _Christ and All-holy!_; «Παναγία» [pa.naˈʝi.a] (fem.), and «Παναγιά» [pa.naˈʝa] (fem.) with synizesis, is the most common epithet for Mary = All-holy one.
Or, *«Χριστός κι η μάννα Tου!»* [xriˈstɔs ci ˈma.na tu] --> _Christ and His mum!_


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> Good morning ladies & gentlemen, there is the exclamation *Sweet Jesus!* in English and Édes Istenem! (lit.: my sweet God) in Hungarian. Do you know other languages using the exclamation made up of sweet + Jesus, God, Mary etc. Thank you for your help & have a productive day. Enco form Prague, Czechia.


There is an expression "Иисусе сладчайший!" (~oh Jesus the sweetest!), but basically you have a chance to hear it only from educated clerics; an average Russian will rather give you a strange look if he hears that from you.
It should be noted that Russian "сладкий" (sládkiy, "sweet", of Church Slavonic origin itself) has a more narrow usage than English "sweet".


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

I am not persuaded “sweet Jesus” is particularly current in British English. However, it is a term that is heard over the sea in Roman Catholic Ireland in Irish English. 
As my fellow countryman Welsh Sion says, above, in Wales and I believe Scotland too where the traditions are much more Protestant/Presbyterian the use of such language would have been and still is deemed offensive and is avoided.


----------



## nimak

Awwal12 said:


> There is an expression "Иисусе сладчайший!" (~oh Jesus the sweetest!), but basically you have a chance to hear it only from educated clerics; an average Russian will rather give you a strange look if he hears that from you.
> It should be noted that Russian "сладкий" (sládkiy, "sweet", of Church Slavonic origin itself) has a more narrow usage than English "sweet".



In *Macedonian* there are expressions with adjectives derived from both *слад* *_(slad*)_ and *благ* *_(blag*)_, but like you said, those expressions are rarely used in everyday speech among the common people.

Examples:
*Исусе слатки...* (ĺsuse slátki...)​*Господе слатки...* (Góspode slátki...)​*Боже слатки...* (Bóže slátki...)​​*Исусе благи...* (ĺsuse blági...)​*Господе благи...* (Góspode blági...)​*Боже благи...* (Bóže blági...)​​*Блажен Исусе...* (Blážen ĺsuse...)​*Блажен господи...* (Blážen Góspodi...)​


*Исус* (Isus) = "_Jesus_"; *Исусе* (Isuse) _vocative_
*Господ* (Gospod) = "_Lord_"; *Господе* (Gospode), *Господи* (Gospodi) _vocative_
*Бог* (Bog) = "_God_"; *Боже* (Bože) _vocative_
*сладок* (sladok) adj.m. = _"sweet", "pleasant", "tasty", "happy", "cute"..._
*благ* (blag) adj.m. = _"sweet", "mellow", "mild"..._
*блажен* (blažen) adj.m. = _"blissful"_


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> I must have read "zoete Jezus" in older texts, I thought, but it might have been "*the sweet name of Jesus"*, Jesus' nameday, to be celebrated on January 3, often celebrated by Jesuits, so it seems... But as far as I can see it seems uncommon in Dutch. We do refer to _*Onze Lieve Heer*_*,* our beloved [+:- sweet] Lord, literally, but that has again become outdated, I am afraid...


We do have:

O mijn God! (Oh my God!)
Jeeeeeeezus! (Jesus!)
Goeie God! (Good God!)
Mijn hemel! (My heaven!)
Hemeltje lief! (Little heaven beloved/sweet!)


----------

